# Im a newbie to racing, could i have an introduction?



## Garett (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey, i'm new to the racing scene and would like a simple introduction, please! I just want to know what races are prominent, who to worship, and where to watch them. Thanks!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Two nice races that end up Michigan are the Port Huron -Mackinaw and Chi-Mackinaw. Getting an intro depends where in Michigan you are. It is best to watch racing from the windward rail, near the shrouds.


----------



## Garett (Jan 7, 2007)

*There is a possibility that i will be in the huron-mackinac race*

I sent an application to volunteer on the _Highlander sea_ for the summer, so there is a chance that if i play my cards right, i could be in the race on a tall ship! This is the _Highlander_

http://www.achesonventures.com/highlandersea.asp


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Looks like fun. One Chi-Mac I was going on watch, looked aft and there was "America". Really pretty with no one else around. They had trouble keeping going in the light stuff. Unless it blows like crazy the whole time, don't look to finish before they run out of beer at the 'Pony.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

Garett, they are happy to take on volunteers. It helps if you are availble some days during the winter to assist with maintenance on the boat. 

It is a great organization, my son volunteered for a couple of years. They do not enter the Mac but do sail up there as a cruise. She just underwent a major refit and is probably the finest large schooner in existence.


----------



## Garett (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, the captain seems like a great guy, I really hope i get the volunteer position. i do intend to do winter maintainance, im sure that will help me work up the ladder a bit, besides enjoying the work itself.


----------

